
Pregenerate bootable RPi .imgs in the cloud, from recipes (Public Lab) - unterbahn
https://publiclab.org/notes/icarito/10-21-2018/introducing-pi-builder
======
unterbahn
^ based on Hypriot project, each pull request against our repository generates
a prebuilt SD card image based on vanilla Raspbian:
[https://github.com/publiclab/pi-
builder/pulls/](https://github.com/publiclab/pi-builder/pulls/)

Reproducible SD card images: downloads and boots Raspbian, runs recipe, re-
generates .img file in about 10m. Recipes welcome!

